# CRG-Con Gameday, Marion IA: July 15th!



## Carjack (Jun 19, 2006)

The CRG-Con Yahoo group will be holding another gameday event at the Marion Public Library from 9:45am-4:15pm in Meeting Room A on Saturday, July 15th! Any gamers in the area wishing to attend, please do! This event is free to the public and for all ages. For more info, check us out at http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/CRGCon


----------

